# Transparenter Hintergrund und dann weiße Ränder :(



## Türünt (6. August 2004)

Hi, 

immer wenn ich etwas mit transparentem Hintergrund erstelle, dann bekomme ich weiße Ränder. Ist das normal? Oder stimmt etwas mit meinen Einstellungen nicht 

Danke


Hier kann man sich das ma ansehen!


----------



## Fineas (6. August 2004)

Wenn Du Dein Vorgehen etwas detailierter beschreibst, läßt sicher der Fehler sicher einfacher eingrenzen.


----------



## Clubkatze (6. August 2004)

Ich sehe irgendwie keinen groben weißen Ränder...falls du die minimalen bei der Schrift meinst - versuch einfach mal noch ne Kontur drumzulegen...


----------



## German (6. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Türünt _
> *
> immer wenn ich etwas mit transparentem Hintergrund erstelle, dann bekomme ich weiße Ränder.
> *



Du kannst in PS beim Speichern für Web eine Hintergrundfarbe angeben, da wählst Du Dein gelb.


----------



## Semostar (6. August 2004)

Hallo

Also ich habe mir das mal angeschaut...

Ich habe den Fehler wohl gefunden... 

1.Öffne Dein Bild mit dem Fehler und wandle es in den RGB Modus um. Sonst kannst Du es nicht bearbeiten.

2. Gehe auf Datei --> "Für Web Speichern" und stelle dann den Web Snap auf 100% ein.

Jetzt siehst Du, daß sich die Anzahl der Farben schon bedeutend verringert hat. Auf zum nächsten Schritt.

3. Jetzt packst Du die weiße Farbe und ziehst sie in den Papierkorb.

Nun müßte sich schon eine erste optische Veränderung einstellen.

4. Das hellste Grau klickst Du doppelt und es öffnet sich die Farbauswahlpalette (only Web Colors) und suchst folgende Farbe aus: #CCCC33

Das reine Grau wird zu einem Gelb-Grau. Dasselbe machst Du mit dem 2.hellsten Grau. Dann reicht das. Zum Schluß kannst Du im Fenster nochmals ranzoomen und schauen, ob Dir das so gefällt. Dann kannst Du es speichern...

Viel Erfolg und Grüße , und wie immer keine Garantie

Semo


----------



## Türünt (9. August 2004)

*Re: Re: Transparenter Hintergrund und dann weiße Ränder *



> _Original geschrieben von German _
> *Du kannst in PS beim Speichern für Web eine Hintergrundfarbe angeben, da wählst Du Dein gelb. *



aber im hintergrund soll auf anderen seiten noch ein logo sein und deswegen soll der hintergrund transparent sein.

werd mal semostars tipp verwenden ...

thx


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (9. August 2004)

Also ich verstehe dein problem trotzdem nicht du hast doch nur schwarz als Farbe.
Transparentes Gif und nur schwarz als Farbe angeben, wie Semostar beschrieben hatt.

MFG


----------



## d-minded (9. August 2004)

Er hat eben nicht nur schwarz als Farbe sondern auch noch verschiedene Graustufen, da die Schrift geglättet ist. Ich würde auch die von Semostar genannte Version probieren. Die gelblichen Ränder werden kaum auffallen.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (9. August 2004)

Ja, nur die Graustufen sind ja nicht von Bedeutung, also ohne Sinn für die Darstllung der Schrift.


----------



## Semostar (9. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von DirtyWorld _
> *Ja, nur die Graustufen sind ja nicht von Bedeutung, also ohne Sinn für die Darstllung der Schrift. *



Hallo

Also, das Problem sind nicht die Unbedeutsamkeit von Graustufen, sondern, daß die Transparenz von Gifs nur eine Ebene weit (rechts neben dem Schwarz kommt eine Graustufe) reicht, d.h. alles was nach der 1.Graustufe folgt wird dann noch dargestellt, also auch alle helleren Stufen.

DirtyWorld kennst Du denn eine andere Möglichkeit um geglättete Schriften vernünftiger darzustellen, ohne einen Sägezahneffekt?

Es gabe da noch eine andere Lösung:

Lieber  Türünt anstatt die Schrift mühselig vom Hintergrund auszuschneiden, nutze doch die Einfarbigkeit. Du hast es ja nicht mit einem Verlauf zu tun. Fülle den Hintergrund der Schrift mit exakt der Farbe der Site und speichere dieses Bild danach so ab. Dann entfällt diese aufwendige Aktion mit den einzelnen Graustufen. Die nützen eben nur, wenn darunter ein unruhige Hintergrund liegt.

Grüße an alle,

Semo


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (9. August 2004)

Nein außer ANtialising eigentlich nicht. Aber bei 72 dpi kommt es auf die Schrift und die niedrigste Auflösung für die die Webseite gedacht ist ob man Antialising benötigt, da die meisten Homepages heute für eine Auflösung von 1024x768 gemacht sind müßte es auch bei dieser Schrift reichen. Aber wie ich auch schon gesagt habe ist dein erster Vorschlag, den Farbumfang des Bildes von Hand einzustellen die beste Methode.

MFG


----------



## Türünt (10. August 2004)

dieses "mit der farbe füllen" funktioniert aber doch nicht, da im hintergrund das logo ist.. .oder hab ich jetzt was nicht verstanden?


----------



## Semostar (10. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Türünt _
> *dieses "mit der farbe füllen" funktioniert aber doch nicht, da im hintergrund das logo ist.. .oder hab ich jetzt was nicht verstanden? *



Hallo

Habs übersehen. Also meine Idee. Entweder Du nutzt die Unverläßlichkeit von PNG's oder Du baust Deine Startseite mit einem vernünftigem Tabellenlayout. 

Da kannst Du die Teile, die unbedingt Bild sein müssen als Bilder mit der bildhaften Schrift fertig anlegen. Ich empfehle Dir dann die Teile des Zauberers, die mit der auswählbaren Schrift beschrieben sind dann als Zellenhintergrundbild einzusetzen. 

Wenn Dir das aber alles zu viel zum Programmieren ist, dann muß ich Dich leider enttäuschen. Da kommst Du nicht drum rum (außer Du kennst Dich sehr gut mit CSS aus). Ansonsten mußt Du ein anderes Startseitenlayout anlegen, wo keine auswählbare Schrift über einem Bild liegt.

Grüße

Semo


----------



## Türünt (12. August 2004)

hm, ok danke  

ich werd dann mal dass mit den graustufen etc. ausprobieren.. sonst so lassen.. 

ich mein, für die startseite kann ich das mit den tabellen machen,aber auf den nachfolgenden seiten wird das schwer...  denn da ist der der zauberer auch immer

naja, ich werde sehen


----------

